# What to look out for when shopping for second hand DSLR



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello folks,
A cousin of mine, who has only taken photos on her phone camera is looking to buy a second hand DSLR. Neither she nor her husband has any experience with DSLRs at all. What things do you experienced folk suggest they look for while shopping for a second hand DSLR? They currently have had an offer for a Nikon D3300, for a price of about 230US$. They said they can only afford a camera for about 230$ and the guy who is looking for buyers didn't say that it was too low a price or anything. His reason for selling the camera is that with the Covid outbreak, he doesn't travel around like he used to and so the camera is sitting idle and also, he is looking to buy a better camera. He is also giving them a lens along with the camera body though I don't know yet what kind of lens is being offered. I myself do have a Nikon D40 which I am satisfied with but I don't have a clue about possible problems areas of second hand cameras so if anyone could give advice as to what things to look out for, it would be great. Also, the cousin thinks more megapixels would be better, which I do not think is necessarily true? Please chip in with your suggestions.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Only thing I'd say, is if you're buying second hand, don't buy online. You need to be able to physically inspect, and test shoot with any camera you're thinking of, before buying it, and you can't do that if you're buying online.

Remember, you have no warranty, or right to return, if you're buying from a private buyer, so *if* I was to buy second hand at all, then it would be from a store, where you do at least have some protection for your purchase.

As for technical specs, buy what you need, not what you desire, otherwise you're just paying for stuff you'll never use. Assess what you need your camera to be able to do, and buy accordingly.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you sir, for replying. I will tell them to try a second hand camera store and to stay away from online buying. They live in a bigger city than mine, so there may be second hand camera stores there. Thank you again, sir for the pointers.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

